# Dallas, Texas (Plano / Richardson) Meetup ?



## amermirza (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, any German Shepherd owners in Plano/Richardson area? (This is Dallas, Texas). Trying to do a meetup. Would like to have my GSD socialize more with other dogs and get exercise. Wouldnt mind dog boarding for FREE once in a while so my dog can get exercise too. Would like to connect please to learn more about how you take care of your dog and share ideas.

Thanks,

Amer


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was just talking to another person on here who was from that area, if you're still around next year, I may be moving to Plano and would totally be down for a meetup, I might be visiting sometime this summer as well with my gsd


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

Think Mego may be talking about me.........
I live in North Dallas, near Addison.
I'm amazed that our city, as big as it it, has no active GSD club. The closest is Fort Worth and that club has been around 50 years and is solid.

How old is you GSD?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Think Mego may be talking about me.........


 Yep!


----------



## amermirza (Apr 2, 2013)

Sprout said:


> Think Mego may be talking about me.........
> I live in North Dallas, near Addison.
> I'm amazed that our city, as big as it it, has no active GSD club. The closest is Fort Worth and that club has been around 50 years and is solid.
> 
> How old is you GSD?


Sprout, my GSD is 10 months old. Call me at 1-630-234-2637 sometime after 4pm tomorrow or whenever. I might need some GSD tips and so forth. I want my dog to get more social. (Actually anyone from DFW area can call whoever has a GSD). I am not trying to start any formal club but wanting to connect.

Amer


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

We use to have an unoffcial meetup in Mckinney with about a dozen gsd's...30 acres with ponds and we did some light obedience before socialization. There were a few other breeds in there as well. About a year ago it ended as the gal that owned the property went through a divorce.

I'm not on here much anymore but this thread caught my eye. We've done a couple of hikes with Emoore and Ozzy but it's been while. I had thought about trying to get something together again. I'm by Oakpoint Nature Reserve and there is open land up the street from me that I hike and let mine off leash. 

If you guys want to arrange something on a regular basis let me know and we'll figure something out. I've got some friends on the SAR team that would be interested if it's not during their training window.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, I'm east of there but would love to take a drive to meet all of you. Stosh loves to play with any and all dogs, but especially gsds! Keep me posted


----------



## amermirza (Apr 2, 2013)

*GWB and Renner*

I am by George Bush and Renner in East Plano, Texas. If you all want, we can meet at some off-leash Doggy Park. Also, if you want, we can meet at Beckenridge Park (Richardson, TX) this Thursday at 7pm. That park is good and a lot of kids who love GSD's come there. Just a coincidence.

Thanks. - Amer:hug:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't do dog parks. I offleash hike right up the street from where I live. I'll get back with on Thursday in Richardson.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

New here. We live walking distance from breck. Park
just rescued a 1 yr old gsd.
Are ya'll still meeting in the park?


----------



## amermirza (Apr 2, 2013)

AKIRA3 said:


> New here. We live walking distance from breck. Park
> just rescued a 1 yr old gsd.
> Are ya'll still meeting in the park?



I am out of town but will be back in Plano/Richardson area mid august. We can get together. I live 1.5 miles from Beckenridge park. It would be great to connect.

Thanks,

Amer
cell: 630-234-2637


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm in the garland firewheel area, my wife and I would love to meet up with everybody!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's official, we have a group started! Hopefully you can view the blog for the meet up details!

Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup): New 'Walk the Dog' Meet-up Group starting in Plano, Tx


----------



## Mts678 (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I bookmarked the blog. Although I am about 3 hours north I might try to drive down every now and then.  

What a great idea!


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

August 3rd??
We will be there!!!!


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

I hope you guys take lots of pictures and share them on here.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

We really enjoyed the trek today!!!
I would have taken pics, but clumsy me fell and broke my [email protected]&/$:$:&/

Looking forward to the next meet up.
Pleasure to meet everyone and their fur kids.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my I didn't realize you broke your camera on the fall! I'm glad you were ok though!
It was nice meeting everyone. Josie texted me about 9:30 and said she overslept, I suspect that is what happened to Matt as well. I'm not sure what happened to Sprout and MTS67, just hope they didn't get lost...though 110 heat indexes is enough for some to rethink coming out. Can't wait for Oct when it starts cooling down!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

A cool front is coming in Friday night that will knock Sat temp down to 100 degrees. That should feel better than last week's walk!

Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup): New 'Walk the Dog' Meet-up Group starting in Plano, Tx


----------



## Akira XXI (Aug 3, 2013)

*Nice walk today*

We had a very good walk this morning. Hopefully other will joint us.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Kaiser, Hawk, and Sparkles hope to join in next time.

Today our foster, Finley, went to her forever home so things got a little less complicated around here.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Cold front! Did you feel it this morning! SOOO nice! For those of you that haven't come out due to the heat this sat should be perfect! High 92 but more importantly 72 in the morning when we are walking! Come join us!

http://walkthedogmeetup.blogspot.com/2013/07/new-walk-dog-meet-up-group-starting-in.html


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Should make the walk very nice tomorrow!!!
I heard Akira was flirting with the 2 boys last weekend.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We may be willing to drive up sometime from Austin. Traffic on 35 sucks, though


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

We will try and make it this weekend. 

Also! Don't forget the PSA mock trial is Aug 25th!! Come out and check out what PSA is all about.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

AKIRA3 said:


> Should make the walk very nice tomorrow!!!
> I heard Akira was flirting with the 2 boys last weekend.


Baron won't be there this week as they have family in from out of the country but Akira will get to meet Koda! (Based on Josie's post that she is going to try and make it) Yay! Weather update, the low is now 70! Woot woot!


----------



## Akira XXI (Aug 3, 2013)

*Great walk!*

Another great walk today! Was good to meet Koda.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Note tomorrow's walk is cancelled.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok. Thx!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The Plano meetup starts back up this sat, Oct 12. Note start is moved to 9:00am


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Unfortunately won't be able to make it up for this one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Would any of you go to:

Calendar of Events 
*







Family Programs*

*The Bullock Goes to the Dogs*

*Saturday, December 14, 2013, 12:00 pm - 3:00 pm*

At the Bob Bullock Museum in Austin?

*
*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Ah, too bad it's not the weekend before. A couple of us will be in Austin Dec 7 for ORT.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

We have a soccer game at that time.
We won't be able to make it.
Soccer ends in Nov.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Ah, too bad it's not the weekend before. A couple of us will be in Austin Dec 7 for ORT.


Let me know closer to the date. I'd love to meet y'all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can get info on it at the host website:

https://austindogalliance.gosignmeup.com/

It's in the evening. Come out and cheer us on!


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

On the 19th DFW German Shepherd Rescue is having an event in Southlake. Their site is currently being redone so you'll have to go to their facebook page for details: https://www.facebook.com/DFWGSR

We'll be bringing Kaiser out. Probably not in a costume though.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Gsd alpha mom
Anyone walking this Saturday? 
Oct 26th?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Meetup is starting back up:

Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup): Walk the Dog Blog


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

ahhh! this is awesome! I commented on the first page but didn't see that it turned into a 'thing'. 

I'm moving there in May, a few more months then I will totally go to these with you guys


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

mego said:


> ahhh! this is awesome! I commented on the first page but didn't see that it turned into a 'thing'.
> 
> I'm moving there in May, a few more months then I will totally go to these with you guys


Yay! I moved here from STL in 1999. I lived in Ballwin for 7 yrs.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We're still doing the Mirror Method training every Sat and Sun through April- maybe after that we can come. Too bad there isn't a place to go off leash


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yay! I moved here from STL in 1999. I lived in Ballwin for 7 yrs.


Nice!
Our training place is actually really close to Ballwin  Hopefully I can find a lot of nice dog stuff in Plano too


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd love for you and Stosh to come. I miss the Mckinney place we use to go offleash but it hasn't been avaliable for the last 3 years or so. 

Mego: Let me know when you get here and I can give you some referrals.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

@ GSD alpha mom,

We think Akira will be up for a hike....
Are Y'all meeting this Saturday
Somewhere.????
Let me know so we can meet up.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Akira really enjoyed the walk last weekend.
We will be meeting up with you again March 29 Saturday!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

For some reason the orginal link isn't working. I think this one works.

Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup): Walk the Dog Blog


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Just found this... very cool!! I live in Mckinney and would love to bring Kody sometime! Are these still going on?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

We are on summer break but will start back up in Sept. Watch the link, it will be updated with info when it starts again.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup): Walk the Dog Blog


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, okay. I'll try to go but I'm pretty busy during the school year :/


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Cool front this weekend...walk scheduled.

http://walkthedogmeetup.blogspot.com/2013/07/walk-dog-blog.html


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Man I would love to do this, but Luna still has two rounds of vaccines left =(


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Jambo said:


> Man I would love to do this, but Luna still has two rounds of vaccines left =(


They will be regular once the weather stays cool. The weekend of the 20th is the Balloon Festival so won't be able to get in the park. Check the blog regularly for updates on walks.


----------



## carsona246 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey are non-owners welcome to the Plano meetup? I live in Carrollton, and am strongly considering a GSD as my first dog. Would it be ok if I dropped by next weekend(I'll be in Oklahoma this weekend) to pick your brains about GSD's?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Come on out. You can experience gsd's first hand! Oct 25, 9:00



https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=353963325456034001#editor/target=post;postID=5736720901374683470;onPublishedMenu=allposts;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=0;src=postname


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll see if I can be there! October 25th, 9 am... where? Tried clicking on the blogger link you posted but it said my Google account didn't have access to view it? I'm on my phone right now if that makes a difference.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

Try this link > Walk the Dog (Plano Meetup). Looks like time is now 10:30am.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Squeetie, I see I posted the wrong link. You should come out! Akira and family moved to Georgia so sadly we've lost them....but Georgia gained them!

Tulip the google map in the link is to the lake side, amphitheater side is on Springcreek between Jupiter and Parker. It's where they host the Balloon Festival and July 4th Plano fireworks if you've ever attended either of those.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Ugh, my dad had something that day at 10:30. Not sure when the next time I'll have a Saturday off will be, but we'll see .


----------



## amermirza (Apr 2, 2013)

*Anyone in Plano area ?*

I am looking to meetup with someone from Plano area who has friendly GSD. Its too cold and I am working a bit longer. My GSD is not getting much exercise. It would be good if I can meetup for few minutes someone at my house or theirs and let the dogs play in the fenced backyard. This way they get exercise. Please let me know. Cell is 630-234-2637. I would be interested in boarding too.

Thanks,
Amer


----------

